# 17977 - Cruise Control Switch (E45): Implausible Signal



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

I noticed my cruise control isn't working anymore in my 2000 GTI 1.8t. I scanned my car for trouble codes and found this code.
17977 - Cruise Control Switch (E45): Implausible Signal
P1569 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Any ideas? My cruise control swaltch still works, becuase I am still to swith from stock to 93 octane APR programming.
Thanks, Brandon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ianlee77 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: 17977 - Cruise Control Switch (E45): Implausible Signal (dieselgti)*

I have the same problem. And the cruise control is not working at all.
Help~


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: 17977 - Cruise Control Switch (ianlee77)*

I'm guessing I need a new cruise control stalk, but I still have to hook it up to VAG-COM to do some testing... Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## 3JR32 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: 17977 - Cruise Control Switch (E45): Implausible Signal (dieselgti)*

Mine had the same issue, dealer is changing the cut out switch on the clutch pedal system next week.
Bentley shows a momentary contact switch in the clutch linkage to disable the cruise when you shift.
Switch is $17.00 or so.


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

my cruise doesnt work, but get no error codes on VAG-COM


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (misfit77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misfit77* »_my cruise doesnt work, but get no error codes on VAG-COM

Then check the cruise control related meas. blocks for plausibility...


----------



## ianlee77 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: 17977 - Cruise Control Switch (dieselgti)*

i had dealer replaced the stalk and that solved it. $$$


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: 17977 - Cruise Control Switch (ianlee77)*

I had my stalk replaced about a year ago, so I'm thinking that it possibly was not done right.. I have this same code & my cruise control will only work for a few mins before shutting off. 

I guess maybe I should take it back to the place and see if they will fix it? I'm guessing since its been a year they might be reluctant to do anything for free... Anyone have any other thoughts on what could be causing it?


----------

